
Ask HN: Hacker/co-working space to work on side project in LA? - conorgil145
A friend and I are going to meet up in LA to work on a side project and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a hacker or co-working space which we might be able to utilize while we are in town for the weekend. Happy to pay a nominal fee if required, but we ideally have 24&#x2F;7 access on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday).<p>Any suggestions appreciated!
======
n_coats
I've worked a cross campus (santa monica) for a couple days last spring. It
was pretty cool, with some good food options nearby for lunch. I went with a
member so I was able to enter with him, not sure if they offer day passes, but
worth looking into.

[http://www.crosscamp.us/](http://www.crosscamp.us/)

